# Emma Forney project



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't know what happened to my previous posts about the Emma project...


I have made some progress on the rear tank. it was formed from two pieces of 0.030" brass plate. At 7/8ths scale the tank was too big for one sheet. I laid out the folds and cuts as well as lines of rivets. I used my home grown rivet embosser to make the rivet detail.

One tricky part is the radiused corners. I bent them using a 1/2" rod forced into a "V" cut in a piece of 2X wood. that worked pretty slick... I lined the edge of the metal with the edge of the wood. because the saw cut was at a right angle to the edge of the wood, the bend in the metal could be formed at a right angle to the same edge.

Now, the next tricky part was where the sides flared for the coal bunker. I managed this by heating the spot with my torch to anneal the metal. then I used a hammer and my little anvil to form the flare. hard hammering stretched the metal at the top edge so the flare could wrap around the corner.










I then silver soldered the two parts together and added a half round copper wire bead around the top edge. tomorrow, I will add brackets along the bottom so I can screw it down and more around the top for the top of the tank. I left this one open so I can install radio gear though I certainly could have made it watertight and added a pump for water.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric

Don't know how or why the Emma Bash topic disappeared, just to let you know I've got all of its content saved in a PDF, as will all of this topics content.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Steve...Thought I was just not seeing it...you know Loosing my mind!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good. Does not look like an Emma anymore.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Shawn...I hope she still runs like Emma!


Here is the latest...I worked some more on the tank and started the cab:









I didnt have apiece of brass so used copper. The top rests on angles soldered to the inside of the tank wrapper..you can see some 1-72 screws hiding among the rivets. 









the cab frame is 1/4" walnut glued and pegged with toothpicks. I framed around under the window with maple before adding the paneling. the arched top peices are just glued so far but will be pegged too and the rear will have a metal brace like WW&F #10


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I built the roof so that it would swing clear as the original Emma's did. I drilled holes in the roof beams and bent up the wire hinge before assembling the roof. I sheathed the roof with 1/16" ply which was bent in place onto the beams and glued with CA.










WW&F #10 has iron braces stiffening the rear of her cab. I made the same thing from brass for Little Emma. the braces are fastened with 1/72 screws threaded into the wood...only walNUT no brass nuts.








I took her out for a spin this afternoon to see how she goes...


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

She looks mighty fine, Eric.


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Doggone Eric, your work is fine!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Great work Eric. Another good looking loco to add to the fleet. Hope you bring it with you in Sept when you come to Annapolis. I hope to have a layout extension that you can actually run on! 

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric Schade - Accucraft "Emma" Bash (PDF 1.37MB)[/b]


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

On the 7/8ths forum, you discussed 1/2 round wire for the tender beading--- 

I get mine from Precision Scale Co; they stock it in brass up to 3mm, which is a bit small for 7/8ths, but fine for my 1:20 projects. Coles Power Models has it in fractional sizes, I think starting at 3/32. 

The stuff is still used commercially making cotter pins. 

Larry


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Eric that came out great. Cant wait to see the first video of it running. Would love to see your #9 next to the #10.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks pretty nice Eric. How about a size comparison???


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been out of town for a few days...and will be again soon. but here are some photos:









#9 is a 1:20.3 scale Portland Company Forney which is a bigger and heavier engine than what our 1:13 scale Emma would represent!









I made the pilot from 1/8" white oak and walnut. it is quite solid. I cannot imagine that it will ever plow up the cinders!
















I haven't quite figured how high the coupler should be. Maine two footers seem to be centered 18" above the rail head or 1 3/16" which is about where it is now.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that looks great Eric. What a difference between the two in size.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I havent had much time to work on Emma but as the weather was nice this afternoon, I took her out for a toot!


she ran well and pulled a decent train. She goes pretty fast on the straight with enough throttle to make the reversing loop curves ... radio control will help that!

I do not see the picture for the video...here is the link http://youtu.be/2EtaZvxB1gU


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Eric! That is a beautiful little Forney. I like your hinged roof. I need to do that to my wood cabs. Right now the roofs just sit on the body and when the wind blows they go flying!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

there is an issue with YouTube...here is a working link to the video (i hope)


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I finished up the headlight today. it is basically the same as my "wood pellet" fired Ruby S D Warren engine.

I used a peice of 5mm glass tubing to make the Chimney for the lamp. I heated the tubing in my propane torch and sealed the end, then blew into the sealed and heated glass to inflate a short section a little to resemble a proper oil lamp.








I machined an aluminum reflector which fit into the headlight body then added a brass "lamp" which holds the glass chimney in place in the reflector.
Last time I cut a disk of glass from a slide, this time I purchased a glass disk from a shop selling replacement watch crystals.








I machined a brass bezel which is a snug fit on the headlight body and pressed it on. it holds the glass lens in place as well as the reflector which got a dab of silicone to keep it from rotating.


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's sweet! It will have a bulb of course?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great looking headlight! I never would have thought to shape a glass tube that way.


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice. I'm learning a lot from your posts and photos, Thanks James (JimB)


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't posted for a while, though I have made some progress:


I made a bell from 1" Brass rod and sawn and filed 3/32" plate. with 7/8th scale the only bells available seem too small so I made this one BIG and I think it looks about right!








here it is installed: 








By the way, it really rings! never had that happen in smaller scales! more like a tinkle really but it sounds good!

I also made a whistle. the Emma stock whistle isn't bad but i wanted a BIGGER one! this is machined from 5/16" rod :


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Like I did with the SD Warren engine, I added glass windows in maple frames. the forward engineers window sash is glued in, the middle actually slides!










here is today's beauty shot:


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks great, Eric. Thanks for posting. I like the bells and whistles. I just got my first lathe, a Unimat, I may try a whistle for practice

Jerry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Jerry, I am sure you will have good fun with the Unimat...one was my first lathe too!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks great Eric.


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks nice, big improvement from its stock look.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I changed out the maple window sashes for Walnut but added a strip of Maple around the window for looks. I also added the front doors to the cab today. they are hinged so that they open and close. so far they are stiff which is good as they stay where you put them. They may need something to hold them open or closed, but I'll leave that for another day.

The other detail I have added is boiler check valves and shutoff valves plus a shut off valve for the whistle. these are patterned after WW&F #10 which has these features. I suspect the check valves for the boiler feed are modern appliances and would not be seen in 1900 but I think they look the part.

I also installed radio control which was quite easy as there is LOTS of SPACE for stuff in the 7/8th scale tender tank!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Its looking better each time Eric. Cant wait for the Video.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Jim (Dr J) stopped by on his way back from Bar Harbor and Acadia National Park with his wife and his new Emma. He plans to modify it into a Forney as well. I made him some parts as I was making my own. Here is a before and after shot ... My "Morning Star" and Jim's "Emma"


----------



## JimB (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks great Eric, quite a difference. JimB


----------



## pickleford75 (May 3, 2012)

it looks great! i love the details... whistle etc


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I attended a steamup in Bedford NH last weekend, here is my little video of the proceedings...Placed here because my Emma Forney is shown along with some other neat stuff!


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Big difference between the two now. Great video. The 7/8th stuff is huge, I like it


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Shawn---


It IS amazing how big the 7/8th scale stuff is. standing next to the prototype, Maine two foot gauge stuff is small but scaled to gauge one track it seems huge! 

I am looking at new covered bridges and possibly larger reverse loops and #6 or 8 switches....which will be good anyhow but either a lot of work or money!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Or perhaps a lot of work and money... 
Nice work!


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That is probably the real truth!


Nice to hear from you Amber, Its been a while!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Those trains just keep getting bigger, don't they?


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

JimC and I have visited each other in September. Here is some video showing my new "Morning Star" and his new Emma. I made him some parts so he can modify his Emma into a Forney too so the video is sort of a before and after show...



This is the most recent "beauty shot"


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

That Forney looks great. Nice video as always.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That certainly is a beautiful Forney! A friend of mine brought an Emma to my last steamup. It makes even my C16 look pretty small. That wood is really gorgeous.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I took my Emma project to Massachusetts for a steamup. Mike was there with his too. It was fun to see what he did with his. very nice. he has a Summerlands chuffer which has a sharper sound than my home made chuffer. he utilized more commercially available parts than I did including the bell, pilot and more. 











this is Mike McCormack's Emma Forney as she looked this weekend.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

The Emma makes great looking Forney's.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Now what you need is a 7/8ths scale B&M standard gauge loco to put next to it so we can see how tiny the 2' gauge locos are !


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Andy has a ride on Pennsy K-4 which he is in the process of restoring. he has a loop of (5"?) gauge track running in and around the gauge one lines. The K-4 is also 7/8th scale! maybe next year I can get a side by side photo!


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

